#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Complete List of Bharat Ratna Awardees - Fully Updated!

## saloni

*India Bharat Ratna Awardees - Full List*

The title Bharat Ratna translates literally to the Gem of India. It is the highest civilian award in India given for exceptional contribution to the field of Art, Literature, Science and Public Service. The award was instituted by Dr. Rajendra Prasad, the first president of India in 1954. The award initially carried a gold medal 35mm in diameter having Sun on one side and state National Emblem on the other. 

The design of the medal was altered a year later in 1955. The first Bharat Ratna was awarded to Dr. Sarvapalli Radhakrishnan in 1954. Pandit Bhimsen Joshi was awarded the Bharat Ratna in 2008 for his contribution to the field of Indian Classical Music.

Complete list of awardees --

S.No  |  Name  |  Birth / death  |  Year- Awarded  |  Notes |  Indian state or country of origin  

1. *Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan* | 18881975 |  1954 |  Second President, First Vice President, Philosopher. |  Tamil Nadu

2.  *C. Rajagopalachari* |  18781972 |  1954 |  Last Governor-General, Freedom Fighter. |  Tamil Nadu

3. * C. V. Raman* |  18881970 |  1954 |  Nobel-prize winning Physicist |  Tamil Nadu

4.  *Bhagwan Das* |  18691958 |  1955 |  Literature, Freedom Fighter |  Uttar Pradesh

5.  *Mokshagundam Visvesvarayya* |  18611962 |  1955 |  Civil Engineer, Dam Architect, Diwan of Princely state of Mysore |  Karnataka

6.  *Jawaharlal Nehru* |  18891964 |  1955 |  First Prime Minister, Freedom Fighter, Author. |  Uttar Pradesh

7.  *Govind Ballabh Pant*  18871961  | 1957 | Freedom Fighter, Home Minister |  Uttar Pradesh (now Uttarakhand)

8.  *Dhondo Keshav Karve* |  18581962 |  1958 |  Educationist, Social Reformer, Awarded in his birth centenary year. |  Maharashtra

9. * Bidhan Chandra Roy* |  18821962 |  1961 |  Physician, Politician, Former Chief Minister of West Bengal |  West Bengal

10.  *Purushottam Das Tandon* |  18821962 |  1961 |  Freedom Fighter, Educationist |  Uttar Pradesh

11. *Rajendra Prasad* | 18841963 |  1962 |  First President, Freedom Fighter, Jurist | Bihar

12. *Zakir Hussain* |  18971969 |  1963 |  Former President, Scholar. |  Andhra Pradesh

13. *Pandurang Vaman Kane* |  18801972 |  1963 |  Indologist and Sanskrit scholar | 
Maharashtra

14.  *Lal Bahadur Shastri* |  19041966 |  1966 |  Posthumous, Second Prime Minister, Freedom Fighter |  Uttar Pradesh


15. *Indira Gandhi* |  19171984 |  1971 |  Former Prime Minister |  Uttar Pradesh

16.  *V. V. Giri* |  18941980 |  1975 |  Former President, Trade Unionist. |  Orissa

17. *K. Kamaraj* |  19031975 |  1976 |  Posthumous, Freedom Fighter, Chief Minister-Tamil Nadu. |  Tamil Nadu

18. *Mother Teresa* |  19101997 |  1980 |  Nobel Laureate (Peace, 1979). |  West Bengal

19.  *Vinoba Bhave* |  18951982 |  1983 |  Posthumous, Social Reformer, Freedom Fighter. |  Maharashtra

20.  *Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan* |  18901988 |  1987 |  First non-citizen, Freedom Fighter. | Pakistan

21. * M. G. Ramachandran* |  19171987 |  1988 |  Posthumous, Chief Minister-Tamil Nadu, Actor. |  Tamil Nadu

22.  *B. R. Ambedkar* |  18911956 | 1990 |  Posthumous, Architect-Indian Constitution,Social Reformer, Economist and Scholar |  Maharashtra

23. *Nelson Mandela* |  b. 1918 |  1990 |  Second non-citizen and first non-Indian, Leader of Anti-Apartheid movement. |  South Africa

24. *Rajiv Gandhi* |  19441991 | 1991 |  Posthumous, Former Prime Minister |  New Delhi

25. *Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel* |  18751950 |  1991 |  Posthumous, Freedom Fighter, First Home Minister of India | Gujarat

26.  *Morarji Deai* |  18961995 |  1991 |  Former Prime Minister, Freedom Fighter. | Gujarat

27.  *Abul Kalam Azad* |  18881958 |  1992  | Posthumous, Freedom Fighter, First Education Minister of India | West Bengal

28. *J. R. D. Tata* |  19041993 |  1992 |  Industrialist and philanthropist |  Maharashtra

29. *Satyajit Ray* |  19221992 |  1992 |  Film director |  West Bengal

30. *A. P. J. Abdul Kalam* |  b. 1931 |  1997 | Former President, scientist. |  Tamil Nadu

31. * Gulzarilal Nanda* |  18981998 |  1997 |  Freedom Fighter, former Prime Minister. | 
Punjab

32.  *Aruna Asaf Ali* |  19081996 |  1997 |  Posthumous, Freedom Fighter. |  West Bengal

33.  *M. S. Subbulakshmi* |  19162004 |  1998 |  Carnatic music vocalist. |  Tamil Nadu

34.  *Chidambaram Subramaniam* |  19102000 |  1998 |  Freedom Fighter, Minister of Agriculture (Father of Green revolution). |  Tamil Nadu

35. *Jayaprakash Narayan* |  19021979 |  1998 |  Posthumous, Freedom Fighter, Social Reformer. |  Bihar

36. * Ravi Shankar* |  b. 1920 |  1999 |  Sitar player |  United States

37. *Amartya Sen* |  b. 1933 |  1999 |  Nobel-prize winning Economist |  West Bengal

38. *Gopinath Bordoloi* |  18901950 |  1999 |  Posthumous, Freedom fighter, Chief Minister |  Assam

39.  *Lata Mangeshkar* |  b. 1929 |  2001 |  Singer |  Maharashtra

40.  *Bismillah Khan*  | 19162006 |  2001 |  Classical musician, shehnai maestro |  Bihar

41. *Bhimsen Joshi* |  b. 1922 |  2008 | Hindustani Classical vocalist |  Karnataka





  Similar Threads: Barrons GRE Word List & Hi-Frequency Words Complete Maha Ratna Companies List US Scholarships for international students : Complete list Complete list of Windows Run Commans, shortcuts and much more.. GRE Complete Synonyms List

----------


## Anky2930

Thanks for sharing the information and they all are really the gems of india,Proud to be an Indian.

----------


## Niamh Allan

You have given wonderful information here. I believe that besides these people receiving Bharat Ratna, others like Sachin Tendulkar, Viswanathan Anand and Anna Hazare.

----------

